# Krups shower screen



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Removed the shower screen last night to clean, (wasn't very dirty - trace of scale). Upon replacing, the water flow has gone completely funny. I used to get a fairly even sprinkling of water of the surface of the screen, now it mainly pours out of one point. This is not going to help me with an even extaction.

Even stranger, the water exits the boiler above the screen from a single hole, on the middle left side, and now pours out through the screen on the far right.

I have removed and checked a couple of times, including trying different screw tightness, but none of this makes a difference. The screen is now completely clean, so there is no chance of blockage.

Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

Any chance it was blocked before you cleaned it? Whats the espresso tasting like?


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

No, wasn't blocked beforehand. Tried it again tonight with a cold machine and it seems ok. Seems the heat is causing it. I had it running for over an hour and had run countless cups of hot water through it when the problem occured. Strange.

What the espresso tastes like is a good question. Probably trerrible, since I'm a newbie and still practising and fine tuning


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Does the water run faster than before?

Did you inadvertently damage it?


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

It doesn't run faster, just all pools to one place, and pours in a thick stream. I checked for damage, couldn't see anything. It's quite a tough piece of metal. Unless it's become slightly warped from the force of removing it. Will have another look tonight.

On second thoughts, if it was damaged then if I rotated it, it would pour from a different place. But that is not the case. I have removed and replaced it at least three times and there is no change.


----------

